# Yeast Infection



## ellsta (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everyone
Charlie has his yeast infection back for the last 3 weeks .
He has been on TOTW Pacific Stream and I am now going to look at Brothers Complete Allergy Formula .
He has been at the vets of course and more test and meds .
I still give him probiotics .
This poor little guy is so allergic to so many things .
We don't feed him any other foods except now green beans as a treat .
Just thought I would catch you up .
Any body know about Brothers ?
Thank you


----------



## deesh90 (Jul 25, 2012)

great i must say... nice posting keep hard working


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Where is the yeast infection? Can you post a link to the food you are feeding right now?


----------

